# Is it possible for me to continue gaining in weight?



## dsc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

hi everyone, a few stats to get started, im 20 years old 5ft 10 been training 5 years and currently weighing at 183lbs...ive been stuck at this weight for a while now, training routines have been mixed up and am currently eating quite a lot!

current routine is Dorian Yates HIT...

Diet

7.30am optimum nutrition with whole milk as in a rush before work

12.30pm 1 whole egg 2 bacon 2 sausages and a foot long sweet chilli chicken baguette with salad

6.30pm prework out a big plate of pasta and cheese and 2 chicken breasts

8.30pm post whey shake

9.00pm either 4 whole egg omelette and oats with whole milk/ or something along those lines

i have always been bulking and have put on 46lbs, is it time to cut for the first time? maybe down to single digits and then bulk again..if so would that make it easier to brake the 190lbs mark? 

much appreciated


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey dsc123!

Your diet is all wrong:

7.30am optimum nutrition with whole milk as in a rush before work
---> Eat a solid meal, get up 5 min earlier.

12.30pm 1 whole egg 2 bacon 2 sausages and a foot long sweet chilli chicken baguette with salad
---> 5 hours between meals? Grind a cup of oatmeal and add 1.5 scoop of whey and put it in a shaker. When @ work just add water, shake it and drink.
--->Also this meal is shitty, very poor protein and carb source, r u eating this @ work?
If yes than take with you a small plastic container with a cup of rice and sliced chicken breast or tuna.

6.30pm prework out a big plate of pasta and cheese and 2 chicken breasts
---> 6 hours in between meals??

8.30pm post whey shake
---> add dextrose or maltodextrin - 30-45g

9.00pm either 4 whole egg omelette and oats with whole milk
---> Are you going to sleep right after this meal or?


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

yes 12.30 is my only lunch i get at work, and get home in time to eat at 6.30. i leave it about an hour or 2 before i sleep...when you say solid meal what would you recommend that is quick/ i'm not a morning person at all, shouldn't be an excuse i no.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 12, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> yes 12.30 is my only lunch i get at work, and get home in time to eat at 6.30. i leave it about an hour or 2 before i sleep...when you say solid meal what would you recommend that is quick/ i'm not a morning person at all, shouldn't be an excuse i no.



7.30am - Prepare 150g of oatmeal the night before and when you get up just wolf that down with 1.5-2 scoops of whey (made with water or milk)

12.30pm - You can't have bacon and sausages and baguette, that meal doesn't have any nutritional value. You need to bring something from home like grinded oats with whey in a shaker or rice+tuna/chicken in plastic container.

6.30pm prework out a big plate of pasta and cheese and 2 chicken breasts
---> This is ok.

8.30pm post whey shake
 ---> add dextrose or maltodextrin - 30-45g

9.00pm either 4 whole egg omelette and oats.
---> Eat at least 150g of oatmeal here or rice. Also add more protein (some tuna, chicken, beef...)

11.00pm 250-300g of cottage cheese and 1 tbsp of flax oil


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 12, 2011)

I make all my food the nite before & bring it all to work w/ me, packed in the morning.

For breakfast I either do eggs + egg whites  & 1/2 grapefruit, or a cup of oatmeal, nuke for 90 sec, mix in protein mix, throw berries on top. Total prep time, roughly 2.5 minutes.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

hows this looking?

7.30am -4 egg omelette 2scoop whey

12.30pm - rice/pasta+chicken

6.30pm prework pasta and cheese/rice and 2 chicken breasts
---> This is ok.

8.30pm post whey shake
---> add dextrose or maltodextrin - 30-45g (really necessary)?

9.00pm can of tuna and oats

11.00pm 250-300g of cottage cheese and 1 tbsp of flax oil
---> is there anything else you could recommend not a big fan of cottage cheese?

appreciate it bro


----------



## FitnessFreek (Oct 12, 2011)

add more food, add variation to training (not just switching routines, switch it up with drop sets, super sets, etc.), and add more supplements. If you are doing all of these, you will bust through the plateau! You just have to do them all enough to make progress.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 12, 2011)

night wolf summed it up pretty good, first meal after a long night fast is very very important. and a shake is not enough nutrition for a first meal, you could throw it in somewhere in the day, but stick with something more balanced, and some carbs for meal 1


----------



## wisco (Oct 12, 2011)

I've met cats that eat more


----------



## MDR (Oct 12, 2011)

Eat. Eat. Repeat.  Diet is a major part of this.  Listen to Sassy's advice.  She is a goddess with a ton of experience and her words of wisdom are to be treasured.  It really does not take that long to do it right, but plan ahead and follow through.  You are only 20 my man. You can and will get bigger if you keep learning and stay dedicated.  Remeber to try new and different kinds of training and shock your system.  Dorian Yates is a legend and a genetic freak, but there are a ton of ways to gain size.  Look into the training forum and check out the logs dedicated members write.  You can see the progress right there on paper.


----------



## mapanoy (Oct 12, 2011)

I think Sassy's advice is right


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 13, 2011)

@dsc123

Add oats at 7.30 am (prepare the night before if you want) and for the last meal instead of cottage cheese you can have casein shake or some other protein source like lean meat or any fish.

p.s. Why don't you add carbs to your post workout shake? You wont get fat from it if that's the reason. (is really cheap like 3$ for 1 kg (2.2 lb))


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 13, 2011)

7.30am -4 egg omelette 2scoop whey and oats

12.30pm - rice/pasta+ 1 chicken breast

6.30pm prework pasta and cheese/rice and 2 chicken breasts

8.30pm post whey shake and 50g dextrose- this dextrose sufficient? 
Dextrose from Myprotein 

9.00pm can of tuna and oats

before bed- optimum nutrition gainer contains casein whey

any idea in total of macros: so i can add to it if still not gaining in weight?

been great help cheers


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 13, 2011)

MDR said:


> Eat. Eat. Repeat.  Diet is a major part of this.  Listen to Sassy's advice.  She is a goddess with a ton of experience and her words of wisdom are to be treasured.  It really does not take that long to do it right, but plan ahead and follow through.  You are only 20 my man. You can and will get bigger if you keep learning and stay dedicated.  Remeber to try new and different kinds of training and shock your system.  Dorian Yates is a legend and a genetic freak, but there are a ton of ways to gain size.  Look into the training forum and check out the logs dedicated members write.  You can see the progress right there on paper.[/QU
> 
> Im going to continue my HIT til end of November or until strength gains slow down, and then go back on to just heavy compound routine mainly concentrating on squats and deads pushing myself for 20 reps with my 10 rep max, a routine juggernaut helped me with a while ago...


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 13, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> 7.30am -4 egg omelette 2scoop whey and oats
> 
> 12.30pm - rice/pasta+ 1 chicken breast
> 
> ...


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 13, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


>



Good stuff...will be hitting the shops at the weekend and starting the diet on monday, lets hope i can stick to it! 1 last thing how much rice, oats and pasta would you recommend each serving?


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 13, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> Good stuff...will be hitting the shops at the weekend and starting the diet on monday, lets hope i can stick to it! 1 last thing how much rice, oats and pasta would you recommend each serving?



Some key items I have:

- good cooler (i.e big enough to hold everything - so many of the damn coolers out there are either just big enough for a yogurt container, or big enough for a 12 pack & chips.) Mine is a little bigger than your usual lunch size so I'm not carrying luggage around all day, but still has everything I need.
- a couple cooler ice packs you can keep frozen and rotate as needed
- some tupperware for your stuff

I also keep a shaker & protein mix either in my trunk or in my drawer at work. I also keep a couple protein bars in my gym bag in case I end up feeling like low blood sugar for whatever reason at the gym (i.e. when you get the cold clammy sweat washing over you).  

When I travel I also keep a couple baggies of oatmeal, some protein mix and a bunch of tuna in pouches w/ me because invariably I will end up stuck on a plane or in an airport where I can't get clean food. Not eating will make me sick & leave me w/ a 3-day headache. Eating shit food, at the least may just put me in a shitty mood, at worst, may leave me w/ a crippling stomach ache when I need to be on a client site all day.

I would HIGHLY recommend getting familiar w/ FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal - this is an online food counts program that you can use to get a real quantification of your current meal plan (total cals, macronutrient breakdown - % & amount of protein/fat /carbs), as well as lets you play w/ different foods & portions to arrive at a meal plan you'd like to use or that will meet your nutritional needs for your goals.

Broadly speaking, I find guys can use starchy carb servings more on the order of 1 cup vs 1/2 cup that I / women usually use.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 13, 2011)

some great points sassy, thanks...does 1 cup=250ml? also whats the best and quickest way to mix whey and oats, can i just chuck raw oats and whey into a shaker?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 13, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> Good stuff...will be hitting the shops at the weekend and starting the diet on monday, lets hope i can stick to it! 1 last thing how much rice, oats and pasta would you recommend each serving?



7.30am - 150g oats

12.30pm - 100g rice/pasta

6.30pm - 100g pasta

8.30pm post - 30-40g dextrose

9.00pm - 150g oats or rice

That's about 340g of carbs + dextrose, you don't need more than that. Add some flax/olive oil pre bed.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 13, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> 7.30am - 150g oats
> 
> 12.30pm - 100g rice/pasta
> 
> ...



thanks looking forward to starting the new diet and hoping to see that scale move up again! how many grams= to 1 cup? also whats the best and quickest way to mix whey and oats, can i just put raw oats and whey into a shaker, with milk or water. will it mix up okay?


----------



## MDR (Oct 13, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> thanks looking forward to starting the new diet and hoping to see that scale move up again! how many grams= to 1 cup? also whats the best and quickest way to mix whey and oats, can i just put raw oats and whey into a shaker, with milk or water. will it mix up okay?


 
8 ounces to a cup, 28 grams to an ounce. I like to grind the oats in a coffee grinder (Not the one you use for coffee!) and then mix everything together in a shaker.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 13, 2011)

ur whole days diet is like on meal lol you need to eat more and more frequesntly


----------



## Curt James (Oct 13, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> hi everyone, a few stats (snip) and a foot long sweet chilli chicken *baguette *with salad (snip) make it easier to break the 190lbs mark?
> 
> much appreciated



Baguette is French for "I am not eating enough."


----------



## sassy69 (Oct 13, 2011)

dsc123 said:


> some great points sassy, thanks...does 1 cup=250ml? also whats the best and quickest way to mix whey and oats, can i just chuck raw oats and whey into a shaker?



Get familiar w/ Fitday.com. Many different ways to measure your portions. I'd also suggest getting a food scale so you have a good idea of portion size. I can eyeball my portions of protein pretty to within about 1/8 ounce for chicken breast, ground chicken or turkey, steak or fish, for whatever amount it is I'm shooting for.


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 14, 2011)

supplements ordered! will be buying chicken, scales, and a coffee grinder in the morning...i will be starting a Journal to reach my 190lbs target, if any of you are up for following and throwing in some tips to help me along my way, would be cool!


----------



## dsc123 (Oct 17, 2011)

how often should i see an increase in weight and by how much, if my diet is in check?


----------

